# I want a fursuit



## Ulfric (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm looking into getting a fursuit soon.
Anybody have any suggestions as to who to go to for it?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

depends on how much you're willing to spend, how realistic or "toony" you want it. if you want partial, full, 3/4, etc. how durable etc etc etc.........


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 17, 2010)

Who is best for you to go with ultimately depends upon your price level....and then your preference.

Some people make really cartoonesque suits. Then some people make really realistic suits. Then you have others who fall somewhere in the in between. You have to figure out what style of fursuit you like before you look into who to have make it.

Then you have to figure out how much a costume do you want? Some people go with the whole full body thing, and others go with partials, or half-suits..ect..ect. So how much you want on the costume? That's good to figure out too.

EDIT:

To give you a basic on what tends to be out there....
Your basic fur-suit for many consists of a head, hand-paws(sometimes with sleeves) and then a tail.
From there people move up depending upon what they want.
Some people get foot paws to go with the assemble. 
Some people get sleeves and leggings to go with it but they don't exactly attach to a torso and just layer under clothes.
Then you get what I tend to call half-suits. Which have everything but the legs.
The furthest you go is getting a full body that has everything.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 22, 2010)

OneFurall makes excellent suits...thats who i am commissioning


----------



## JackalTeeth (Jan 23, 2010)

SignalFire made my suit. She got everything I asked for on it right, and the prices are reasonable. If you want a toony suit, I definately recommend her.


----------



## Paws (Jan 25, 2010)

Im open for commissions, if you'd like to check out my work click on the lil paw under my avatar ^.^


----------

